# مساعدة؟



## طاقة (9 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتوا اذا حدا عندو فكرة عن خطوات تصنيع السخانات الشمسية (اللواقط الشمسية) اي حدا ممكن يساعدني بهالفكرة وبكون شاكر الكون ....... ولو كان موقع او كتاب او أي شي :56:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 أغسطس 2008)

من أي نوع ؟؟ المسطحة ؟ أم ذات الأنابيب المفرغة ؟ أم الكروية ؟ 
أرجوالتواصل بالفصحى قدر الإمكان حتى يعم الخير على الجميع ؟؟


----------



## طاقة (10 أغسطس 2008)

أقصد ذات الأنابيب المفرغة...
وأنا أسف على استخدام اللغة العامية ببعض الأحيان
وشكرا


----------



## طاقة (10 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا أخ عصام أنا أطلب مراحل تصنيع اللواقط الشمسية المسطحة.....................أي شي ممكن تساعدني فيه بكون شاكر الك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 أغسطس 2008)

هلق حيرتني .................


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 أغسطس 2008)

ما هو الجواب النهائي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طاقة (11 أغسطس 2008)

اللواقط الشمسية المسطحة.....................واسف عالخطأ


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام و الرحمة
الى السيد طاقة 
ابعث لي عنوانك الالكتروني (أنت ومن يهمه هذاالموضوع ) على هذا العنوان [email protected] حتى أرسل لك ان شاء الله ما تحاجه.
دعواتكم


----------



## طاقة (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخ أنيس انا رح ابعتلك ***** من عندي.......


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أغسطس 2008)

إلى الأخ أنيس عبد الله 

أهلاً بك عضواً جديداً في الملتقى ....
نشكر لك حهودك التي لم نر منها شيئاً هنا .......
نرجو التواصل عن طريق صفحات هذا القسم حتى تعم الفائدة .....
ويرجى عدم وضع عناوين البريد الالكترونية في المشاركات .


----------



## طاقة (12 أغسطس 2008)

أنا بتأسف الكون اذا سبب موضوعي أي حساسيات وبتمنى تكون سحابة صيف........ وبشكر أي حد بقدملي المساعدة .......


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (15 أغسطس 2008)

أنيس عبد الله قال:


> السلام و الرحمة
> الى السيد طاقة


----------



## صفوان اصف (15 أغسطس 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> من أي نوع ؟؟ المسطحة ؟ أم ذات الأنابيب المفرغة ؟ أم الكروية ؟
> أرجوالتواصل بالفصحى قدر الإمكان حتى يعم الخير على الجميع ؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم في البدايه ارجوا ان تعطينه مقارنه بين الانواع الثلاث
وشكرا


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (22 أغسطس 2008)

أنيس عبد الله قال:


> السلام و الرحمة
> الى السيد طاقة و الى جميع زوار الموقع
> ملفات خاصة بالسخانات الشمسية(الرجاء استعمال الروابط التالية لتنزيل هذه الملفات)
> http://rapidshare.com/files/139204153/Chauffe-eau_solaire.part1.exe.html
> ...


----------



## طاقة (22 أغسطس 2008)

أخ صفوان كل الشكر لك على هذه الملفات وأرجو ان تكون مفيدة للجميع .......... مع خالص الشكر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخانا أنيس 
وشكراً لك على تفهمك الكريم والمشكور وعلى التزامك الواعي لقواعد و نظام الملتقى ....


----------



## صفوان اصف (23 أغسطس 2008)

طاقة قال:


> أخ صفوان كل الشكر لك على هذه الملفات وأرجو ان تكون مفيدة للجميع .......... مع خالص الشكر


لاشكر على واجب مع انني لم اضع اية ملفات في هذه الموضوع
اعتقد ان الشكر لله في المقام الاول ومن ثم للاخ الفاضل انيس عبد الله


----------



## طاقة (23 أغسطس 2008)

انا كتير بعتذر عالغلط وطبعا بشكر كتير الأخ أنيس وأنا بالفعب عذبتك كتير معي.....


----------



## REACTOR (24 أغسطس 2008)

لو انت في القاهرة اعتقد مركز البحوث او كلية الزراعة هناك كان نماذج جيدة و عرضت على قناة التعليم الفني و على حسب قولهم مستعدين للتعليم و التصنيع


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
وفيك بارك الله يا أخ عصام


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
وفقكم الله جميعا
دعواتكم


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام والرحمة
الى الاخ طاقة
أرجو أن تكون الملفات قد أفادتك واِْن كان لديك استفسارات فأنا في خدمتك اِن شاء الله من غير حرج فالحرج مرفوع بين الاخوان


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام و الرحمة 
بارك الله فيك أخ صفوان ونفع الله بنا جميعا


----------



## طاقة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كل الشكر لك أخ أنيس وعلى متابعتك للموضوع وعلى هذه الملفات المفيدة


----------

